
How to Predict Bad Cops in Chicago - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-to-predict-which-chicago-cops-will-commit-misconduct/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10741109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10741109)

